# Can US American expats in Mexico keep their Medicare??



## JasonRoy1 (Mar 23, 2021)

I would like to know if US Americans living in Mexico as expats can keep their Medicare. Or, how to expats get their medical care paid for? I have several ongoing health conditions that require regular doctor visits and prescriptions.


----------



## timmy45 (Mar 22, 2021)

JasonRoy1 said:


> I would like to know if US Americans living in Mexico as expats can keep their Medicare. Or, how to expats get their medical care paid for? I have several ongoing health conditions that require regular doctor visits and prescriptions.


You can keep your Medicare coverage in the US but it is of little use in MX or other countries. Except in unusual emergent situations, Medicare will not cover services outside US. They also will not cover Rx medications in MX. Health care is available here in MX but you will either have to pay out of pocket or buy insurance.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

timmy45 said:


> You can keep your Medicare coverage in the US but it is of little use in MX or other countries. Except in unusual emergent situations, Medicare will not cover services outside US. They also will not cover Rx medications in MX. Health care is available here in MX but you will either have to pay out of pocket or buy insurance.


I can't speak for other parts of Mexico, but in Mexico City I've found private health care to be generally excellent and much more affordable than it would be in the States. And I live here on a very modest budget, based on two small pensions, one from SSA and another from my last employer.


----------



## costaricamex (Jul 7, 2017)

Depending on medicare supplement you buy you do have the option of having $50,000 LIFETIME coverage through a supplement. You have to pay $250.00 deductible and 20% copay. Also supposedly this coverage is good for 60 days after you leave the US. 
You need a US address (I am a proud South Dakota resident but have no physical presence there except forwarding company) 
Im in Costa Rica with good policy here but just turned 65 and went to the US and had a bunch of checkups and meds and in my opinion is an excellent bargain. 

I might need back surgery and would opt to do that in the uS at no charge with probably better docs etc. 
Anyway just my two cents worth. (I have a plan G supplement $129.00 a month plus $148.5 part B coverage)


----------

